# I love BookBub, but...



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

...I've had to unsubscribe. So many things pique my interest, I'm buying books faster than I'm reading them! 

Not that this hasn't been a problem my whole life, but between BookBub, the authors I read regularly, the books I stumble across here on kboards and other sites, and all the trips I keep making to the used bookstore, I'm nearly 200 books behind right now. Time to make a concerted effort to get that number below 100, and preferably below 50. I knocked my unread pile down by four books over the last week...yet bought 11 new ones. What's the point of buying and buying and buying if I'll never catch up, right?

Anyone else drowning in books they desperately want to read, but keep finding more?

(somehow, I suspect this resolution is just waiting to be broken  )


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm much better now about resisting buying every free/cheap e-book I run across that I might _possibly_ read some day than when I got my first Kindle.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I'm much better now about resisting buying every free/cheap e-book I run across that I might _possibly_ read some day than when I got my first Kindle.


That's the problem -- I think I'm actually picky! 

I go check the blurb, check the reviews, and even start reading the "Look Inside" part before I ever buy it. Every once in a while I'll download one without fully vetting it, but from time to time I'll go through and do a purge (like completely deleting them from my account) of the ones I'm no longer interested in, and there are still almost 100 in my "unread" collection. The world obviously just needs to slow down so I can catch up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really see the problem. 

I bought my Kindle so I could have a library with me at all times.  Libraries have LOTS of books. 

Betsy


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Imagine how sorry you'd be about all those deletions if you were to be, say, stranded on a desert island with your Kindle (and a solar charger)?

Huh, what about that?

 Maria


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been pondering signing up for Bookbub... I don't have a lot of books on my kindle or nook or iPad, but I'm not a fast reader, so I never really thought about having a ton of books. Now that I think about it, maybe if I had more books on my devices I'd feel the need to go through them more quickly.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got so little spare time for reading at the moment that I've hesitated to join Bookbub, etc.

I'm longing for some serious Kindle time, probably around mid-December...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. People are talking "Join BookBub" and needing to "unsubscribe".  It's free, right? 

I have it as a 'like' or 'friend' or whatever on Facebook and see posts with some frequency. If anything looks good -- and I don't spend a lot of time deciding, just a quick scan of covers and titles -- I click through and if not, I move on.  

I'm not seeing the problem I guess. I do NOT have a regular post get sent to my email or anything and I'm not registered at the site at all.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Only 200 behind? LOL  I couldn't even tell you how many books I've bought and haven't gotten to. I'm always buying/getting new ones, free or cheap or not (though like Nogdog, I'm a lot more selective than I was in the beginning...6+ years ago when I got my first Kindle!  A lifetime! And for the first year or so after.). Some books may never be read as new ones catch my attention or I re-read others. That's life. I gave up worrying about it a long time ago. Having a lot of Amazon GCs helps, I feel less like I'm wasting money that way.  I do usually pick up one or two a week from the 3-5 listed in each BookBub daily email though, they seem to put together a pretty good list.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm a bit confused. People are talking "Join BookBub" and needing to "unsubscribe". It's free, right?


It _is_ free, but by "subscribe," we mean we signed up for the daily mail from them. They sit in your inbox, begging to be looked at. And bought.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fredster said:


> It _is_ free, but by "subscribe," we mean we signed up for the daily mail from them. They sit in your inbox, begging to be looked at. And bought.


Oh.

Then . . . . .by all means . . . . unsubscribe.

Follow them on FB and it's much easier to ignore if you're busy.


----------



## RosieB (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm still working on a big stack of paperbacks - it got so ridiculous that a few years ago I wrote them all down in a list so I could diligently work through them... the trouble is, I've added more books than I've crossed off...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fredster said:


> It _is_ free, but by "subscribe," we mean we signed up for the daily mail from them. They sit in your inbox, begging to be looked at. And bought.


I don't really have any problem ignoring emails. Ask my friends. 

Betsy


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really have any problem ignoring emails. Ask my friends.
> 
> Betsy


LOL Me either. It drives my husband crazy. My ipad has the little balloon sitting on it with over 3,000 emails between 2 email accounts. Every time he notices it, he makes some silly comment. I don't even notice it anymore. HAHA prety sure its all bookbub notifications anyway! LOL


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've stayed subscribed to BB, though only occasionally read the emails. Hitting delete is easy and that way I'm not tempted. When my schedule opens a bit more, I'll look at them more often.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

My TBR list is a mile long, and it gets longer every time I look at a Kindle Daily Deal, or Goodreads, or any email with discounted books...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

If I were to stop buying books today, quit working and read full-time, and live to be at least 80, I _might _finish all the books on my Kindle. 

I'm with Betsy. I like carrying around my own personal library.

My reading tastes are eclectic, so I always have a book for whatever mood I'm in at the moment.

And if I can't find a book on my Kindle to fit my mood, there's always the nifty Amazon bookstore. 

I subscribe to Bookbub, too. Feeding my habit was so much more expensive before the Kindle and Bookbub.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like you need an intervention, Fred. Should we set up a chapter of BBA (BookBubber's Anonymous)?


----------



## Adrian P (Aug 5, 2014)

Lynn McNamee said:


> If I were to stop buying books today, quit working and read full-time, and live to be at least 80, I _might _finish all the books on my Kindle.


Arg, there's so many things out there. I'm going to need so many lifetimes to absorb all the content I want.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I have way too many books that need read! But I still look at my BB every day. I figure, what the heck, what is really too many? And I never know what I am going to want to read on any given day. LOL Much like packing for a trip. I always take more than I will wear!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I introduced my mother to BookBub a couple of weeks ago (she owns a Kobo, but also reads using the Kindle app on her tablet), and now she's drowning in books.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

KTaylor-Green said:


> I have way too many books that need read! But I still look at my BB every day. I figure, what the heck, what is really too many? And I never know what I am going to want to read on any given day. LOL Much like packing for a trip. I always take more than I will wear!


This is me, too.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Confused by the OP.  Did he drop a zero?  I have 2000 or so on my TBR.  I am now only picking up one or two fiction boooks a week.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I signed up a few weeks ago and have downloaded a few to try. I have way to many books, but every once in a while you find a new author by trying out the free books. I have only bought a couple from BookBub and that was after I read the sample. I just delete the email if nothing appeals. One thing I like is you only get the one email each day and you're not bombarded with them throughout the day.


----------

